# Methil power station is no longer accepting visitors



## Gunny

As going by this.












The place will be crawling with workies during the day and security by night.

I`ll try and update this thread with with pics of the demolition stages if you like.


----------



## lost

Methil no more.


----------



## RichardB

When they build a fuck-awful retail park in its place I am going to paint "EYESORE" on it in ten foot high letters.


----------



## foz101

RichardB said:


> When they build a fuck-awful retail park in its place I am going to paint "EYESORE" on it in ten foot high letters.



You'll have to get in there before the local neds paint a 10-foot cock and use the car park as a bike track


----------



## wolfism

What, only 10 feet tall?


----------



## the harvester

I want to paint ''romanes eunt domus'' all over it whilst dressed as a jewish peasent !!


----------



## Gunny

They started as they mean to go on


----------



## celo

Nooo  another one on the To Do list goes...

If anyone is heading back for a no holds barred last ditch explore please give me a shout!

Celo


----------



## Pincheck

regardless of what the papers say i doubt it will be going anywhere soon as of the last time this year it was still in the process of getting asbestos stripped or they will bring it down with the stuff still in place (H&S would hasve a fiT). Think it will be a while


----------



## graybags

*Methil*



lost said:


> Methil no more.



sad but good song link 

G


----------



## Gunny

Pincheck said:


> regardless of what the papers say i doubt it will be going anywhere soon as of the last time this year it was still in the process of getting asbestos stripped or they will bring it down with the stuff still in place (H&S would hasve a fiT). Think it will be a while



They finished that a good few months ago mate.
The land has to be handed back to Forth ports by 2012

The demo crew have erected fencing all along the open side that faced the swimming pool,and they were doing something with the motor room things(those 2 grey hoses on the gantry) for the 2 cranes last week,have put sort of scaffolding round them and there was a crane at it lasy week.

The chimneys coming down at the end of the year.


----------



## Pincheck

Gunny said:


> They finished that a good few months ago mate.
> The land has to be handed back to Forth ports by 2012
> 
> The demo crew have erected fencing all along the open side that faced the swimming pool,and they were doing something with the motor room things(those 2 grey hoses on the gantry) for the 2 cranes last week,have put sort of scaffolding round them and there was a crane at it lasy week.
> 
> The chimneys coming down at the end of the year.



perhaps so gunny but i can asure you they have not completely stripped it off asbestos as the lagging was still on the pipes no more that 3-4 moths ago on the top boilers just can't see H&S allowing that on public health grounds. Perhaps ancillery buildings and exterior but the main hal still requires a lot off work


----------



## Goafer

Gunny said:


> They started as they mean to go on



Is that Indiana Jones making his infamous "Fridge Escape" on the right?


----------



## Gunny

Latest in the paper is they are hard at work stripping the interior.

Bad news is the chimney is goin to be taken down piece by piece.


if it was gonna have to go i was hoping for a big bang.


----------



## Gunny

Lots of open windows about the place now,theres even some scaffolding up very close to some of them------He who dares wins so they say


----------



## Foz77

One person's eyesore is another's work of art...


----------



## Gunny

Grabbed a couple of pics tonight,only on the phone im afraid and it was nearly dark.
Will try grab some more with the camera in better light

The power station has a big bloomin hole in it,and the crane gantry and cranes are gone now.


----------



## Munchh

Goafer said:


> Is that Indiana Jones making his infamous "Fridge Escape" on the right?




Naah, It's just Clarkson "doing" another caravan


----------



## zimbob

It's well underway  Took these on the 19th November...


----------



## Pincheck

Those glass windows held the engineering offices and some switch gear down from the front offices on the right to the left with small transform stations on the bottom floor


----------



## Gunny

Video of the demolition

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7tKT2O54EM[/nomedia]

Chimney to go in 4 weeks


----------



## alex76

foz101 said:


> You'll have to get in there before the local neds paint a 10-foot cock and use the car park as a bike track



very true mate chav's and pikies really piss me off


----------



## gazzaon

*Methil Power Station - April 24th*

Just the great chimney & a pile of twisted metal remaining of the main power station now, plus the admin(?) block.

A great shame, I have always liked having the power station there, even though lots of folk hate it.





[/url] DSCF1525 by finlaysdad, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] DSCF1528 by finlaysdad, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] DSCF1527 by finlaysdad, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] DSCF1529 by finlaysdad, on Flickr[/IMG]

Apologies for the poor photos, the light was rubbish & a white sky meant little vibrancy of colour, although it kinda suits the subject.

Note the new wind turbine in the background, sort of makes the pictures poignant, new clean energy triumphs over fossil fuel power!


----------



## RichardB

Thanks for posting these, I meant to have a look when I was in Leven yesterday but work dragged on a bit and I forgot. It wasn't an eyesore before but it certainly is now.

Btw- the Flickr code already has IMG tags, you can paste it straight into your post without using the "Insert Image" button here


----------



## spitfire

Just think this is a great example of how you can knock a coal power station down and build straight away. Contrast that to nuclear power check out this site http://www.nda.gov.uk/sites/bradwell/bradwellplans.cfm

The average decomisson 100 years...


----------



## wolfism

AFAIK they're knocking down a coal-fired power station … and building a huge wind turbine in its place.


----------



## V70

I wonder how they've managed to end up with a twisted metal frame like that. Did they just knock out all the concrete cladding?

Any news on the chimney coming down? controlled implosion?

Thanks for the photo updates


----------



## foz101

There was rumour the chimney was going to be left to continue to be a local landmark. The sole arguement for keeping it was really based on the fact people would miss having it there, so it may remain.

Wind turbines would be good there, as long as they don't have to keep switching them off


----------



## swanseamale47

foz101 said:


> There was rumour the chimney was going to be left to continue to be a local landmark. The sole arguement for keeping it was really based on the fact people would miss having it there, so it may remain.
> 
> Wind turbines would be good there, as long as they don't have to keep switching them off



Thats outragious! so much for cheap energy, as usual a total joke.


----------



## Gunny

Chimney deffo coming down,all they are saying is in the summer.
The mate who told me the station was coming down the night before it happened said 4 weeks.
His boss has units in Methi docksl and had to be told about the demo so hopefully will find out again about the chimney/
Theres a campaign in the local paper to get the contractor to tell everyone when its coming down so they can all see it.
They dont want to publicise it for health and safety reason,but the exclusion zone will be far greater than when the station came down.
Once they have moved all the metal away to chimney is to fall that way.


----------



## Gunny

Chimney coming down June the 8th

Time to be confirmed most likely afternoon tho.


----------



## escortmad79

This article states 2:30pm

http://www.fifetoday.co.uk/news/loc...e_iron_is_hot_on_power_station_land_1_1643270


----------



## Gunny

Yup

Gonna be quite an event.

I`ll have a tear in my eye,its been there all my life


----------



## spacepunk

Wonder if they'll find my Noikia mobile I lost there last year!


----------



## Pincheck

glad i just left memories of all the times we where here


----------



## RichardB

Gone 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-13695355


----------



## Pincheck

still not convinced with our visits they had stipped all the asbetosos from here. as there where still pipes lagged in the stuff after they had supposed to have been finished ?


----------



## Tiv123

*methil rail*

Methil was an interesting power station in that it burnt coal slurry, I used to deliver it there by train in the 1990's, I was a locomotive driver at Thornton depot in Fife. We used to go to Aye on a night and collect the load. Also it was the last vacuum brake coal train in the whole of the UK until the wagons changed to air brake stock in '93, traction was predominatly class 37/5 though till '92 we sometimes used class 26. The power station had its own shunting engine.

thornton depot closed in 1994 and i transfered.


----------



## Snips86x

*Gone!*

Just in case you have not seen it already

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-13703666


----------

